# DLT 3000 Briggs ELS Engine



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

My lawn tractor started backfiring, when the blades were not engaged. It was time for the 100 hr service, so i changed the plugs, and fuel filter, plus oil. It is still doing it, but not as often. Any ideas for a quick fix?


----------



## jd3203 (Aug 30, 2006)

My guess is a gummed up carburator from old gas. Run some carburator cleaner through it and hope for the best. It may require a new kit.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Possibly a bit of water in the gas?
You might add a few oz. of Gas Dri to the fuel.
The carb cleaner is a good idea too. Most these engines are set to run very lean. Any varnish build up on the carb jet(s) makes them run even leaner.
Put it in the tank-


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

With all of the heat and temps in the upper 90's to over 100; could be a stuck or worped valve. Have you tried running a compression check?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by markfnc _
> *My lawn tractor started backfiring, when the blades were not engaged. It was time for the 100 hr service, so i changed the plugs, and fuel filter, plus oil. It is still doing it, but not as often. Any ideas for a quick fix? *


Does it run better when the blades are engaged? That might indicate it is running rich not lean. 

Andy


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

carb cleaner worked for a while. finally broke down and had carb rebuilt. running like new again. hope another 7 years, as i got it new in aug 2003.


----------

